# 1997 f350 psd



## Twizzle (Aug 29, 2011)

hey guys, im new to this sight and i am looking for your opinions. I have a 1997 reg cab single rear wheel psd. what would recommend as far as plow options. Just about all the guys that i know use fisher. Let me know what you think. thanks for the advise.


----------



## Twizzle (Aug 29, 2011)

i forgot to mention the plowing would be mostly residential but may end up doing commercial as well. thanks


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

you can put an 7.6 or 8ft western or fisher plow on it 

its all what you wanna spend if your gonna buy a brand new one or find used


----------



## spiritsnowctrl (Nov 19, 2011)

I got a 97 F350 Diesel w/ a stick. I'm putting a 9' 2" Boss V on it. Still working on finding a mount, so can't tell ya how it's working yet!


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

What is the closest plow dealer to you that you can get parts from in a hurry.


----------



## spiritsnowctrl (Nov 19, 2011)

There are 3 within an hour of me.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

pick the one that has the best customer service reviews, is one of them open 24 hrs during a storm? etc. If most people around you use fisher, then likely they have more dealers around than others, and you will likely find a used one cheaper if you want to go that route.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

mwalsh9152;1355893 said:


> pick the one that has the best customer service reviews, is one of them open 24 hrs during a storm? etc. If most people around you use fisher, then likely they have more dealers around than others, and you will likely find a used one cheaper if you want to go that route.


Yup.......x2. I like Fisher and the company I plow for uses Fisher, so we can help each other with parts and what not. I don't have dealers around me, so parts are mail order.


----------

